# Canon Brand Tripod Mount Ring vs 3rd Party



## RC (Oct 9, 2011)

I currently have a 3rd party tripod mount ring (via Amazon) for my 70-200mm f/4L IS. I figured it was worth the $15 gamble to see if would safely and securely work on my lens. The ring seems to be fine with the exception of excess play between the lens and ring when attached. (I realize there needs to be some play so the lens can be rotated.) When mounted on a tripod, it is very difficult to release the shutter without moving the lens thus defeating the purpose of steady mount camera on a tripod. This is especially a problem when combining the lens with my 1.4 extender taking moon shots. Of course I always use my remote/timer/mirror lockup but I still don't like the excess play.

So has anybody out there compared Canon's ring vs a 3rd party ring side by side. I'm willing to fork out the $140 if this reduces play between the lens and ring. But of course if there is no difference, I won't waste my money. Thanks


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 9, 2011)

I have first hand experience with both... I borrowed the 70-200 from CPS before I bought the lens. The lens was equipped (from CPS with the canon tripod mount ring) and I loved the lens enough to commit to buy it once I sent the lens back. The problem was the lens, as i found out, didn't have a ring... so I bought a third party to use when I get my lens... The ring surprisingly got to me early... so early that I had the lens for a day or two left to try out both rings... The difference is big but minimal at the same time... The canon mount locks firm.... even before you tighten the set screw... The 3rd party feel loose until you tighten the screw fully, and even at that you have to tighten it a bit just to catch. Also the difference is the canon one feels like it's a heaveir allow metal, similar to the construction of the lens itself... whereas the 3rd party, while not necessarily plastic feeling, but is considerably lighter and flimsier feeling compared to both... The 3rd party, when fully secured, is tight and secure and I'd trust it to an extent, however compared to the canon, it just is not quite the same.


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 10, 2011)

I had the same experience with my 70-200, It was an almost perfect copy but when pressing the shutter I got that slight movement.

I ended up biting the bullet and buying the canon one.


----------



## RC (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback . I just ordered a Canon ring, should be here this week. I will post my findings and comparison of the two.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 11, 2011)

None of you guys tried using a remote shutter? TC80N3, RS80N3, RC6, in-body timer?
I'm interested in the ring for my 70-300L, but even the ones on ebay are $50 (cf down to $7 for the more popular 70-200s), i'm waiting for more chinese ripoffs to come online to push the prices down...


----------



## JeffGo (Oct 11, 2011)

There seems to be more than one 3rd party tripod ring. Like others, I was shocked that Canon did not include it and had the nerve to charge so much, so I bought a cheap one from Cowboy Studio. It was advertised as metal but clearly is plastic and their website even says "made by plastic [sic]". The one time I used it, it was not very ridgid. At some point I will probably buy the Canon but I would like to hear from others who bought cheaper rings what brand they got and if there are some differences. 

Thanks


----------



## RC (Oct 12, 2011)

The 3rd party ring I have is from Cowboy Studios via Amazon. It came in a black box with the name "Jueying" on it.

In response to dr croubie's post. I do use the RC-6 remote (in 2 sec delay mode) to control the shutter. (I also have the TC80N3 timer.) I should have mentioned another issue with this "sloppy" ring is that it can be very difficult to compose your shot when mounted on a tripod. When fully zoomed and I after I compose using a ball head tri-pod, the FOV can change due to the slack in the ring. This is not so much of a problem when the camera/lens is horizontal but when pointed up at the moon I completely lose my intended FOV. With my 1.4 Extender, the problem worsens.


----------



## RC (Oct 14, 2011)

Received my "Canon" tripod ring (Ring A II W) for my 70-200 f/4L IS tonight. Problem solved. No more slack between the ring and lens.  Of course it cost me $145  (no tax and free shipping).

Even though it is probably twice as expensive as it should be, at least it will securely hold my camera and lens safely. I would be sick if my 3rd party ring failed and damaged my gear. 

Hope this helps others who are considering the Canon ring.


----------

